# Female budgie fighting with other budgies



## ssAllam78791 (Aug 25, 2021)

Hello everyone, hope all is well. I just bought new female budgie to home, I have 3 existing budgies believed to be male. The new female budgie is fighting with every other bird in the cage. Is this normal behavior. Female new budgie seems to be very very aggressive. Attached the following photos. The one sitting on the top perch is female. Please let me know your suggestions


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

All new birds should be quarantined for at least 30 days before introducing them to any current birds. Once the quarantine period is over the introduction should be gradual, by bringing a female into the flock of 3 males you have a recipe for disaster and there is bound to be fighting, and not only that but you are going to have to take steps to prevent breeding. The cage in the picture is way to small, you need a much larger cage for even the 3 males. At this point you need to get another cage and house the female in it by herself. Please read this article Essentials to a Great Cage


----------



## ssAllam78791 (Aug 25, 2021)

Cody said:


> All new birds should be quarantined for at least 30 days before introducing them to any current birds. Once the quarantine period is over the introduction should be gradual, by bringing a female into the flock of 3 males you have a recipe for disaster and there is bound to be fighting, and not only that but you are going to have to take steps to prevent breeding. The cage in the picture is way to small, you need a much larger cage for even the 3 males. At this point you need to get another cage and house the female in it by herself. Please read this article Essentials to a Great Cage


Hi Cody, thank you for the suggestion. I will get new cage today. And I will separate the female green budgie. Can you also please confirm is my yellow budgie is male or female.?


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

For gender confirmation we need a full frontal picture taken without a flash in natural light, can you post a picture like that?


----------



## ssAllam78791 (Aug 25, 2021)

Attaching for all 4 budgies


----------



## ssAllam78791 (Aug 25, 2021)

I am assuming 3 males and 1 female green with black colored one


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

The bird in the first picture is a female, the 2 birds in the 2nd and third pictures appear to be males, I cannot tell about the yellow bird in the last 2 pictures, there is too much of a shadow on the cere. StarlingWings may be able to tell you when she looks at it.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hello and welcome to the forums! 
Cody has given you excellent advice! The first bird is female, the second two are males, and it appears the last one is a female as well. I am almost certain of this but another photo without such a shadow would be very helpful!

Meanwhile, you’ve come to a great place to learn even more about the best of budgie care practices! Please be sure to have a look around the forums’ many budgie articles and “stickies”, included above, to ensure you’re up to date on everything. If you have questions after doing so, please be sure to ask as we’d love to help. 
Best wishes!


----------



## ssAllam78791 (Aug 25, 2021)

Thank you so much. I have separated female green new budgie in a different cage. I have moved the other 3 budgies to bigger cage. Please find the attached photos of the yellow budgie.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Those photos are still not the best but I’m almost certain she’s female. She is adorable!


----------



## ssAllam78791 (Aug 25, 2021)

Thank you. I see yellow budgie won't interact much it feels sleepy most of the time. When my green male budgie tries to feed food it simply won't react for anything. But sometimes it does makes calling sounds. Is this normal for yellow budgie?


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

It is not normal for a budgie to be sleepy most of the time it does not matter what color it is. Is she eating on her own?


----------



## ssAllam78791 (Aug 25, 2021)

Hi Cody, yes it is eating on its own.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Hi, Welcome to Talk Budgies!

The purpose of this forum is to promote the BEST PRACTICES in the care of budgies for their optimal Health and Well-Being*
*Avian Association of Veterinarians*

*How large is the cage the green female budgie is in? Length, Width, Height?
How large is the cage the other three budgies are in? Length, Width, Height?

I recommend you remove the wooden dowel perches in the cages and replace them with natural wooden perches of varying diameters to help prevent pressure sores.
Pressure Sores
The information in this link will give examples of better options for perches:
Essentials for a Great Cage*

*A Healthy Diet for your Budgie*
*Quality Seed Mix*
*CuttleBones, Mineral Blocks and Manu Clay Roses*
*Safe Foods for Budgies*
*The Truth about GRIT*

*Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and all of the Stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.
Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.
These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.*
*SITE GUIDELINES*
*List of Stickies*
*Posting on the Forums*
*Let's Talk Budgies!*
*FAQ*
*Articles*
*Be Prepared for Veterinary Care Expense*
*Avian First Aid*
*Quarantine IS Necessary!*
*A heartfelt plea to forum members new and old*
*Tips For Discouraging Breeding*
*Before You Ever Consider Breeding Your Budgies*
*Guidance for Breeding Advice Threads*
*Cage sizes.*
*Essentials to a Great Cage*
*Dangers to Pet Birds*
*Resource Directory*


----------

